# Moving to Benidorm, help!



## kelliecollins (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi. Im 31 with an 11 yr old son, single unfortunately. Am hoping to move to Benidorm, as soon as poss really. My parents live there but can only help with info up to a point. Really need to know how to figure out the complicated school registration process asap. So if anyone has any tips i would be very grateful!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kelliecollins said:


> Hi. Im 31 with an 11 yr old son, single unfortunately. Am hoping to move to Benidorm, as soon as poss really. My parents live there but can only help with info up to a point. Really need to know how to figure out the complicated school registration process asap. So if anyone has any tips i would be very grateful!


You have to register by next month for next years school year, thats all I know


----------



## kelliecollins (Apr 27, 2008)

i thought so. and u have to be there to do it all? could i go on my own to do it do u know or does my son have to be there?


----------



## Bernie (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
I don't think your son has to be there, but for a Spanish school you have to have the 'empadronamiento' certificate (i.e. a registration certificate from the town hall). In order to get it you need some proof that you live in Benidorm (a contract with your name and Benidorm address on it). To avoid problems, I'd advise you to get a Spanish speaking person to go with you and get all the information you need and get your son to learn Spanish NOW.
Good luck!


----------



## kelliecollins (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. I thought i'd be able to sort some of it out before we moved but it looks like i need to have a contract for apartment and job really so need to just get moving asap!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kelliecollins said:


> Thanks. I thought i'd be able to sort some of it out before we moved but it looks like i need to have a contract for apartment and job really so need to just get moving asap!


Have you got NIE numbers ... you'll need those to register them.


----------

